# posting pics



## fir3dragon (Jan 29, 2014)

im trying to post pics.. tried both methods, none work. please fix, i thought the reason to have a built in photo uploader was to simply upload photos.. no i dont want to use a third party website...


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't been able to download pic's for over a week now, maybe even longer......


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 29, 2014)

SSHZ said:


> I haven't been able to download pic's for over a week now, maybe even longer......


its nice of them to like, let people know somethings wrong? ive been trying it over and over for several hours now getting no where..


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

I do post what's up you just never bothered to read to  I've posted about pics being down for about a few weeks now in my sticky bugs on the top of support I made a post today about pics and likes in the support forum 
you should be able to use basic uploaded what browser are you using 
also I have a Sticky on how to post a support thread so I can help you better but I think you didn't read that one either


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 29, 2014)

I use Chrome........just won't upload the file.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> I do post what's up you just never bothered to read to  I've posted about pics being down for about a few weeks now in my sticky bugs on the top of support I made a post today about pics and likes in the support forum
> you should be able to use basic uploaded what browser are you using
> also I have a Sticky on how to post a support thread so I can help you better but I think you didn't read that one either



I bet 80% of the community here don't even scroll to the very bottom.... Me being one of them.... I see the thread now you mentioned it . Why isn't it a announcement like the 'new' mobile app renovation was? I use chrome too... Won't work either way... Very fustrating . Not trying to be a dick but I'm pissed for trying to get this shit for hours


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

My threads are always at the top so you can't use the excuse you didn't look two threads down lol
i don't make announcement because those are not for bug issues their are used for things like 
new mobile apps
contests
new news
not for bug problems we have support for bug problems I am always here to help with a work around or post a bug as soon as I find it just check the known bug issues thread
or you can make you own but don't accuse me of not telling users when I did


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

SSHZ said:


> I use Chrome........just won't upload the file.


When I used chrome today it worked are you on a computer or mobile 
are you using basic uploader?


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> My threads are always at the top so you can't use the excuse you didn't look two threads down lol
> i don't make announcement because those are not for bug issues their are used for things like
> new mobile apps
> contests
> ...


uploading pics used to work so what made the bug? Something that used to work that now doesn't work in my opinion s news... 



sunni said:


> When I used chrome today it worked are you on a computer or mobile
> are you using basic uploader?



not sure what you mean bug I've tried both methods..


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

i am on chrome right now
here are the steps
click the picture button found between the video strip and globe with an x on it
 go to "from computer"
click the "choose file button"
there youre prompted to choose a file from your computer IE the photo you want
click upload image 
wait.
it took about 20 seconds for me and i have extremely high broad band ,
photo is than inserted .
post.


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

fir3dragon said:


> uploading pics used to work so what made the bug? Something that used to work that now doesn't work in my opinion s news...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vbulletin is having extreme issues the last time they tried to make a patch
a bug means a site problem its a short term for "software bug"
A *software bug is an error, flaw, failure, or fault in a computer program or system that causes it to produce an incorrect or unexpected result, or to behave in unintended ways
*
when vbulletin updated their last patch it caused riu and other vbulletin depdant websites to have bugs
this is why we had to remove our "likes" because of the new patch it the likes causes our website to crash constantly it was storing too much data crashing the system so we had to remove the likes system
it also caused our photo uploader not to work which is why we changed it today to just basic uploader, 

its not considered news because vbulletin is constantly updating and uploading new patches which is causing the website to go haywire, its not news , news is the new riu app, we have a support section for bug related issues that is what support is. that is what the admin wants, we can argue until were blue int he face but hes not going to update and make announcements for everyproblem ever occuring on riu, he will use the support forum and had his mods work and help members which is what imd oing now


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> vbulletin is having extreme issues the last time they tried to make a patch
> a bug means a site problem its a short term for "software bug"
> A *software bug is an error, flaw, failure, or fault in a computer program or system that causes it to produce an incorrect or unexpected result, or to behave in unintended ways
> *
> ...


I didn't know it wasn't your fault... My bad... The stupid forum hoster lol...


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

fir3dragon said:


> I didn't know it wasn't your fault... My bad... The stupid forum hoster lol...


of course it isnt my fault im just a volunteer global mod i do absolutely no coding and nothing to do with the website aside from taking time out of my day to help members work around a non working website. and deleting spam, and sorting out peoples bs drama.

i know its not optimal and i get that its frustrating but i assure you it will get fixed in due time, but until then we do with what we have


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 31, 2014)

I tried again with Chrome and Explorer............still doesn't work from my computer. I've downloaded hundreds and hundreds of photos here so I'm well versed on how to do it.

I even lowered the file size to be sure it wasn't that........just doesn't work anymore.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 31, 2014)

*Can you give us a time frame on when this stuff is supposed to be fixed?

You understand how frustrating it is to have to upload every pic one by one, Its starting to be one thing after another all of a sudden with this site.

I have also read that site having the same issue have fix things by changing to different versions of vbulletin.

Not trying to be rude its just this has been awhile now that things have been jacked., and they seem to be getting worse.
*


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Can you give us a time frame on when this stuff is supposed to be fixed?
> 
> You understand how frustrating it is to have to upload every pic one by one, Its starting to be one thing after another all of a sudden with this site.
> 
> ...


i have no time frame given to me, i only report to you guys what information admin gave me


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2014)

SSHZ said:


> I tried again with Chrome and Explorer............still doesn't work from my computer. I've downloaded hundreds and hundreds of photos here so I'm well versed on how to do it.
> 
> I even lowered the file size to be sure it wasn't that........just doesn't work anymore.


ive tried it on 2 computers , 1 smart phone, 1 ipad, 1 iphone, 1 laptop and 1 tablet
if its not working for you in the way i shown you, than i can only assume its your computer


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 31, 2014)

Im just here to complain and read other complaints, thats my biggest complaint.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have no time frame given to me, i only report to you guys what information admin gave me



*I can accept that answer, Thanks!*


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 6, 2014)

For people who continue to have problems uploading pic's, here's what you can do to get it to work..........

1. Go to "MY Rollup" and click on General Settings...

2. Go to "Message Editor Interface" and click on "Standard Editor"

3. Save setting if necessary.


Now you'll be good to go...................


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Great now they will complain when they loose their smilies sshz


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 7, 2014)

Took me almost a month to figure it out......but I'm back downloading again so screw the smiley faces!


----------

